# AmazonWireless Dropped Upgrade Prices



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

AmazonWireless dropped S3 (Verizon anyway) upgrade prices by $25, today. If you bought your phone from them within the last 30 days, you can call customer service and get a refund. I bought mine 29 days ago. Score!


----------

